# John deere 6430



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What's it worth.
http://texarkana.craigslist.org/grd/4852756100.html


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ned to know tranny, remotes, etc. but if power quad I would put it at around 50-60 around these parts, power quad plus a bit higher and ivt a bit higher, 3 remotes a bit higher, and it it's a premium, you guessed it ........

A nice tractor no doubt.....

Nice find, and it ain't got smurf seats


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The 5% buyers premium would be a NO-GO for me.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> The 5% buyers premium would be a NO-GO for me.


Without a doubt. Next.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

My guess would be 60-65 including the premium


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

New to me: what's a "buyer's premium"?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A % that the auction outfit tacks on as their seller fee.....so if you are high bidder on said tractor for say $60,000 the tractor will actually cost you 60K plus an additional 5%....63K. This is good for the tractor seller as he/she knows exactly what they have coming.....the high bid and no other costs to be deducted.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> A % that the auction outfit tacks on as their seller fee.....so if you are high bidder on said tractor for say $60,000 the tractor will actually cost you 60K plus an additional 5%....63K. This is good for the tractor seller as he/she knows exactly what they have coming.....the high bid and no other costs to be deducted.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not that way around here. Auctioneer takes a commission from the seller and the buyers premium. Which is ridiculous, but seemingly the standard now.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's a nice one http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/4817111988.html


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Not that way around here. Auctioneer takes a commission from the seller and the buyers premium. Which is ridiculous, but seemingly the standard now.


Yep, It's called double dipping and I don't like paying a buyers premium. Mike


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I always thought the buyers premium was for sellers who would not pay commission? I know that I've bought stuff from PA over auction and it always comes with 10% BP. Just factor the BP into the bid and it's no big deal.

Rodney


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

All in how the auction charges.


----------

